# Ipod et utilisation GPS - Gratuit ?



## jbonbeurre (11 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Lorsqu'on a une application GPS installée sur un iPod 32 Gb, son utilisation est-elle gratuite ?  Autrement dit si on l'utilise est ce que c'est déduit du forfait de l'opérateur ?

Merci


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2010)

Salut, 


Je te rappelle que les iPod Touch ne possèdent pas de puce GPS. Donc si tu es localisé, ce sera via une borne wifi (en fait ce sera la borne wifi qui sera localisée), et là il n'y a rien à payer à l'opérateur (cela rentre dans le prix du forfait internet). Mais bon, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de se faire localiser de cette manière.

Beaucoup d'applications permettent au GPS de fonctionner d'une manière autonome, c'est-à-dire que la connection ne passe pas par l'opérateur mais se fait directement entre les satellites et la puce GPS. Les seuls frais concernent donc uniquement les sociétés qui fournissent  l'application et les cartes (ces sociétés font leur bénéfice sur ces cartes qu'il faut acheter et installer sur son appareil). Cela a un sens sur un appareil équipé d'une puce GPS, comme l'iPhone, mais ça n'a aucun sens sur l'iPod Touch qui ne possède pas une telle puce.


----------



## marvel63 (11 Juin 2010)

d'ailleurs y'a même pas d'opérateur non plus...


----------



## jbonbeurre (11 Juin 2010)

OK.  Merci


----------

